# Toasting in the New Year -drink of choice?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Since we retired folk are a older and (supposedly) wiser group; :rock: having found out via past experiences that the world can not be drunk dry, :nono: I was wondering - what's your choice of drink to toast in the New Year? :buds:

Me? Since I no longer abide in anything containing alcohol I'd have to say coffee or water; most likely though nothing at all. :awh:

That is even if'n I'm awake....  to see this yearly event. 
ound::hysterical:ound:

In turn, let me wish everyone here a Happy and Prosperous New Year! :thumb: and the best of this year be the worst of next year.......


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Happy New Year. Homemade apple cider right out of the barrel. It hasn't gotten too hard yet....James


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

wine ~Georgia


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmmm, when the shotguns wake me up by the neighbor 100 acres over then and only then will I know it's New Years! I will then proceed to turn back over and sleep until the appointed hour.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Root Beer.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Eggnog with a little rum.


----------

